# imageindex build fail



## Understudy (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,

I recently tried to do an install of imageindex as a port. The build failed. 
Building on FreeBSD 9.2


```
root@Shibari:/root # cd /usr/ports/graphics/imageindex/ && make install clean
===>   imageindex-1.1_5 depends on file: /usr/local/sbin/pkg - found
===> Fetching all distfiles required by imageindex-1.1_5 for building
===>  Extracting for imageindex-1.1_5
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for imageindex-1.1.tar.gz.
===>  Patching for imageindex-1.1_5
/usr/bin/sed -i.bak -e 's|share/man|man| ;' /usr/ports/graphics/imageindex/work/imageindex-1.1/Makefile
===>  Configuring for imageindex-1.1_5
===>  Building for imageindex-1.1_5
make: don't know how to make PERLPATH. Stop
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/imageindex.
root@Shibari:/usr/ports/graphics/imageindex #
```

I must admit I am not familiar with the PERLPATH error mentioned and would like to know if there is something that I can do before contacting the maintainer.

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2014)

You're having the exact same issues as me, viewtopic.php?f=5&t=44555


----------



## Understudy (Jan 27, 2014)

Let me know if a solution comes up. I will keep an eye on the thread. 

Sincerely,

Brendhan


----------

